# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Florida woman stops gator attack with tiny beretta jetfire pistol !!

## mrmeangenes

*Florida**Woman Stops Gator Attack with Small Caliber Pistol* 



*Florida** Woman stops gator attack with a small Beretta pistol.  This is a  story of self-control and marksmanship by a brave, cool-headed woman with  a small pistol against a fierce predator.  What is the smallest caliber  that you would trust to protect yourself?  A Beretta Jetfire testimonial.* 




*Here is her story in her own words:* 



*"While out walking along the edge of a bayou just below outside of* *Fort  Lauderdale** in alligator alley with my soon to be ex-husband discussing  property settlement and other divorce issues, we were surprised by a huge 12-ft.**alligator which suddenly emerged from the murky water and began charging us with its large jaws wide open.  She must have been protecting  her nest because she was extremely aggressive.  If I had not had  my little  Beretta Jetfire .25 caliber pistol with me, I would not be here today! * 



*Just one shot to my estranged husband's knee cap was all it took...  The  gator got him easily and I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace.* 



*It's one of the best pistols in my collection!  Plus the amount I saved in  lawyer fees was incredible."*

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-21-2015),Old Ridge Runner (03-22-2015)

----------


## patrickt

And, the best part is, a woman who shoots her husband is almost guaranteed probation.

----------


## lostbeyond

Beretta is a very good technology, Italian, in collaboration with Germany.

----------


## Trinnity



----------

St James (03-22-2015)

----------


## Dan40

Same idea.

2 guys hiking in the woods when an angry bear chases them.  As they're running one asks, "Can we out run a bear?"  The other says, "Bear?" "I only have to outrun you!"

----------

HoneyBee (03-21-2015),Old Ridge Runner (03-22-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

Foom-foom. Never forget.

----------


## Rudy2D

Taurus PT-22.  Perfect assassin's gun.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> *Florida**Woman Stops Gator Attack with Small Caliber Pistol* 
> 
> 
> *Florida** Woman stops gator attack with a small Beretta pistol.  This is a  story of self-control and marksmanship by a brave, cool-headed woman with  a small pistol against a fierce predator.  What is the smallest caliber  that you would trust to protect yourself?  A Beretta Jetfire testimonial.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is her story in her own words:* 
> ...



Hilarious.

Thanks

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> 


That's smaller that the .22 cal auto that I have.

----------

